# Don't want to give up my puppy



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

Max will be 8 weeks tomorrow, and I'm not sure if I need to return him to the breeder. How will I be a good owner without a fence? Will he be able to thrive if I can't leave him outside a lot? I have chronic pain, and being so high paced and high strung will be hard, but I love this little guy so much. I wanted him as mostly a house dog, but this might be cruel? We will be able to travel more and go to the park, for long walks, and exercise more once he is fully immunized. He is very good, behaves very well - even for his age, is smart, and pretty housebroken - can we ever be SURE when? Every day will be different. We've bonded already, but I'm sure he is young enough he can bond with a new owner. I want to do what is best for HIM. Please tell me your feelings on this - they are important. Thank you


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Gaia is a house dog, my backyard is not fenced nor is she outside without me. She's as happy as can be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

In order for him to thrive he needs you. The fence doesn't matter and neither does being outside in a yard. Hiking, going for walks, flirt pole, fetch, and obedience training will be the reasons your dog thrives. I live in an apartment with no fence and my little girl does just fine.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I dont even have a yard, let alone a fenced yard. I live in a townhouse and mine is "thriving". I didnt take him out much until he was fully vaccinated either. Buy a flirt pole, good for exercise and you dont have to do much...also take him/her on walks daily. I take Berlin ATLEAST around the neighborhood daily. If its nice, or a day where I am home from work early or off, I take him on a LONG walk/run in the forest preserve. ALSO, mental stimulation is just as important.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a Siberian Husky ( in addtion to my GSD/Sheltie/Husky mix Jolene) and he's inside only. I have no fenced in yard. He'd rather be inside with me and Jolene anyway. We do walk twice daily.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Growing up I lived in an apt. Our dogs were fine as long as they got their walks and an occasional loose run at the beach.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

As long as their needs are being met, both mentally and physically then there's no reason why it should be a issue. A fence is not a requirement for a dog owner

Look into dog walkers for long outside walks if you're not able to do it comfortably, and a flirt pole is a great tool for wearing them out inside the house.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've never had a fence and raised 4 dogs. When they go out, I go out. When I go in, so do they.

I'd call and talk to your breeder though if there's more going on then just the yard. You are right that it's much easier for the puppy to return it early if you feel another home would be better for it.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't have a fence exactly, and work 12 hour days. My boy is a very happy dog. I just give him as much exercise as I can and loads of love. I also give him plenty of mental exercise too.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have a fence at the apartment complex here but she still gets no off leash freedom yet, I just bought a 30 foot leash I wlil let her drag around, you can always do something like that, that way you dont have to keep up with being 6 feet behind them all the time when you do get to go out


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Is your chronic pain such that you won't be able to give him exercise/training? If it is then you may want to return him. If its only an issue of the fence, as others have mentioned, it shouldn't be a problem. My MIL had to give her pup to us after finding out she was going to need back surgery. To add insult to injury she is now looking at hernia surgery to boot. We were happy to have him, but it was sad for her to give him up. We searched through rescues and found the perfect black lab for her. She (Rosie)is 6-8 years old, settles in the house, and is beautifully leash trained, I can't believe somebody would give up such a well trained/behaved dog, they are a perfect fit.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

I live in an apartment with my pup (almost 16 weeks old), and he's happy as can be. I wouldn't leave him outside by himself ever and have a feeling if I did all I would hear is, "ROO ROO ROOOOOO!" When I was first thinking about getting a dog I was very unsure about not having a yard with such a high energy dog, but a lot of people on this forum assured me its not the off leash time that matters, its the quality together time that the puppy needs. The first few weeks when I was keeping him inside for the entire time was rough, but now that we can get out and go for some romps I feel a lot better about not having a yard. I have Navarro on a 20 foot leash so he can romp around at the park, since he's not even slightly reliable off lead yet. He is still a bundle of energy and DOES need to get out and play/learn...puppy obedience class has been really helping both of us not be so scatterbrained about life. :crazy: If you really want to keep him it can definitely be done.


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

I took him back and my heart is broken. I hate myself, but I loved him. I did it for him...he deserved so much more. There is a special place in a bad place for me I know that. Thank you for everything here on the forum.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Ranger has never had a fenced yard and stays in the house with us. He's fine! It kind of bothers me that the major GSD rescues in my area "require" a fenced in yard. Although I'm sure it's a good thing to have, not everyone can have a fenced yard for various reasons.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't be so rough on yourself, you've done nothing wrong. Doing something for the betterment of someone/something else, despite the personal pain, is the sign of a great person. The puppy may not have been a good fit, but have you looked into rescues and shelters? There are plenty of dogs that may be a good match for you.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

rangersdad said:


> Ranger has never had a fenced yard and stays in the house with us. He's fine! It kind of bothers me that the major GSD rescues in my area "require" a fenced in yard. Although I'm sure it's a good thing to have, not everyone can have a fenced yard for various reasons.


^this is exactly why I DIDN'T rescue. I looked into it and ALL in my area required a fenced yard and no kids under 5. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Nigel, don't be hard on yourself, look at shelters/rescues, you may find something that will be better suited to you and your situation. PUppies are HARD to deal with sometimes!


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

I am literally sick, and I can't stop shaking. I miss him so very much. The 8 days I had him were the best I can remember. I can still smell him in my house. I don't know if I can live without him. I know I sound crazy, I'm not usually this unstable. I didn't do any of this without thinking and praying about it for hours and hours. He never cared what I looked like or smelled like - he loved me and wanted to be next to me. I didn't get much sleep this last week. He slept mostly every night, but having to get up and go out was rough - esp in the cold. I looked awful today after days of not being able to do much but be with him. He never cared. I am just broken


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You don't sound crazy, you sound like someone who just had to do something very difficult. On top of that, it sounds like you haven't gotten a full night sleep in a while. Puppies can flat out wear you out with the multiple late night breaks and such.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_There is a special place in a bad place for me I know that. _

I know you are really upset, but you are being way too hard on yourself. You did what you thought was best for the puppy, even though it was horrible for you. I think that is probably the unselfish thing to do, and I feel really bad for you. With your circumstances it sounds like that puppy just wasn't going to work out well. Hopefully you will find something that will work out better.


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

Could not sleep, could not eat, could not stop shaking. Went to see how Max was doing, without him seeing me. I did a horrible thing in leaving him - he was shaking and his ears were down. His littermates and he were having a good time. My concern was, and still is, messing him up by getting him and taking him back, and getting him again. I've affected his stability and do not want to hurt him. 

When I let him see me, the look on his face ate my heart...he didn't need words. Something about a GSD that looks you in the eyeballs. He snuggled up to my neck, and is SO happy to be home. As I write this, he is under the table at my feet.

No matter what, I will never, ever leave him again. He needs to know that I will ALWAYS come back. My forever dog, to whom I gave my word - and made a commitment - and I broke that. Never again. I will lean heavily on the members of this forum for advice and words of wisdom. The few who left indoor-dog comments yesterday gave me hope that maybe Max can still be fulfilled despite not having a full fence. Sometimes caring too much means making bad desicions.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad you got max back! I was so sad reading your posts about giving him back. You are his person and with you regardless of if he has a yard or not, he will be loved and live a very happy life. Seriously though, look into buying a flirt pole! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

I love happy endings. Wishing you and max many happy days.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I have chronic pain too and live in a second floor condo. Fiona is happy as a clam, even on days when I cannot go out. But on good days I get her out and about. Saturday we went to dog beach and she loved it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Glad you got max back! I was so sad reading your posts about giving him back. You are his person and with you regardless of if he has a yard or not, he will be loved and live a very happy life. Seriously though, look into buying a flirt pole!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will, thank you very much! I'd never heard of that before


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

leshiahatch said:


> I love happy endings. Wishing you and max many happy days.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so very much. I will do my best to make him happy. He'll be mad at me in a few minutes when I have to put him in his crate for me to go out for an errand


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

mkfisher said:


> I will, thank you very much! I'd never heard of that before


Your welcome  and me either, until recently. Google it, and many come up. I ordered mine off amazon for 15 bucks, its made by Kong. It is a godsend for tiring out my dog when I am unable to walk him. Also, mind games (playing find, or Kong Wobblers etc) tire them out just as much as physical exercise. So, work his little mind!


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

mkfisher said:


> Thank you so very much. I will do my best to make him happy. He'll be mad at me in a few minutes when I have to put him in his crate for me to go out for an errand


Take him with you if you can - I do with Emma. She is happy to sit in the car seat for a few minutes with her toy. Once she has all her shots I will begin the socialization and take her in if allowed.

One other thing with the pain - I found that keeping up with Emma is actually helping me with mine a lot - I don't think about it or even feel it much when I am with her. I believe I am actually feeling better, feeling younger again 

I am very glad you got him back. From the sound of the reunion I could tell there was a lot of love there. If you cant afford a fence, there are other ways to mark or train the boundary's, such as invisible fence and others. Also please check around your community - there may be help groups - such as the Boy Scouts or your Church that might need a project for thier kids to accomplish.

One other thought is an elderly lady in town usues a 50 foot retractable leash for her poodle. She uses a walker. She sits on her porch and lets her play in the yard on the leash (leash law in town is strictly enforced) Dog is very well behaved (may be a service dog, don't know), but beside her side always, even in town whe she does get out and walk. She clips the leash holder to her wheeled walker. Maybe something like that might help.

Best wishes - you will be fine.

PS for inside the more toys the better. Also try a Bully Stick - it keeps Emma happy - she chews less on the furniture and me


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

POWERSCOL said:


> Take him with you if you can - I do with Emma. She is happy to sit in the car seat for a few minutes with her toy. Once she has all her shots I will begin the socialization and take her in if allowed.
> 
> One other thing with the pain - I found that keeping up with Emma is actually helping me with mine a lot - I don't think about it or even feel it much when I am with her. I believe I am actually feeling better, feeling younger again
> 
> ...


Thank you  I'm sorry I only just saw this. Max is keeping me pretty busy. He has begun liking the car a little more. All I have to do is say bye-bye and that does it. He still whines, but it is less. He is still little.

Ditto with the shots. Doc said once he is about 15-16 weeks, he will be done and will be safer to go out. He just weighed in at 17.5 lbs at 9 weeks old. He eats like a horse, and now that we have a handle on those nasty roundworms, he should begin to fill out nicely. His front legs and paws are huge....doc says he will likely be like his Dad....100 lbs or better.

He really is wearing me out, but I love him. We go in and out a lot - and I'd rather it be that than to have accidents in the house. The pain and fatigue are something I've lived with for over half my life - some days it just cannot be ignored, but that is when I crate Max and take a chill. He doesn't always like it, but seems to be satisfied as long as I am somewhere in close proximity.

As the weather gets nicer in the next few days, he can spend more time outside on his lead. I got him a 25 ft. cable and will be within eye distance of him. He is still young and I would never leave him unattended.

Honestly, I have still considered finding him an adopted home, but every time I get close, I start shaking and getting sick on my stomach. How could I ever part with someone who has adopted me like he has. For better or worse, we are together. I hope he is ready for the ride. He is my forever friend and I can't imagine having to be separated from him now.

Thank you again for your reply and your encouragement. I am looking forward to learning much more.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A lot of people manage to raise healthy, happy, well adjusted dogs without a yard or a fenced yard. Just takes a little bit more effort and commitment, but oh! SO worth it!


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

What a special bond the two of you have, that's awesome. Some pics would be great too


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mkfisher said:


> He really is wearing me out, but I love him. We go in and out a lot - and I'd rather it be that than to have accidents in the house. The pain and fatigue are something I've lived with for over half my life - some days it just cannot be ignored, but that is when I crate Max and take a chill. He doesn't always like it, but seems to be satisfied as long as I am somewhere in close proximity.
> 
> As the weather gets nicer in the next few days, he can spend more time outside on his lead. I got him a 25 ft. cable and will be within eye distance of him. He is still young and I would never leave him unattended.
> 
> Honestly, I have still considered finding him an adopted home, but every time I get close, I start shaking and getting sick on my stomach. How could I ever part with someone who has adopted me like he has. For better or worse, we are together. I hope he is ready for the ride. He is my forever friend and I can't imagine having to be separated from him now.


He will help you to stay motivated. Enjoy his puppyhood, it goes by way too fast.


----------

